# J2ME <-> Microsoft Message Queue (MSMQ)



## rico83 (31. Jul 2007)

Hallo Everybody!

Ich hab ein Problem:
Ich möchte folgende Landschaft entwickeln

Navision DB Server <-> Navison Applikation Server <-> MSMQ (<-> ?) <-> J2ME

Sprich einen Webservice schreiben, der Funktionsaufrufe von J2ME entgegennimmt und ein XML an den mobilen Client zurücksendet.
Der Navison DB Server und das ERP System (Microsoft Dynamics NAV) ist mit einem Applikation Server ausgestattet, der die Kommunikation nach außen über MSMQ ermöglicht. D.h. mit C# und ASP.NET konnte ich schon lesend/schreibend im DB des ERP-Systems arbeiten. Jedoch möchte ich auch mobil mit J2ME (wg. Handy) auf Daten des ERP Systems lesend und schreibend zugreifen.

Jetzt die Frage, wie kann ich mit J2ME lesend/schreibend auf die Message Queues (MSMQ) des Applikation Servers zugreifen?

Wäre super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

PS:
bitte nur kostenfreie Lösungen


----------



## ice-breaker (31. Jul 2007)

neija du kannst Text (als XML) von J2ME über Sockets senden und empfangen, ergo geht es


----------



## rico83 (6. Aug 2007)

Hallo!
Habs jetzt folgendermaßen gelöst:

Business Intelligence <---> Navision DB <---> NAS <--- (MSMQ) ---> ASP Webservice <--- (HTTP) ---> J2ME


----------

